# Great balls of fire!



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, my wife and I just got back from the range. We shot her Llama .380, my K-T P32, the P22 and my dad's old Raven .25acp. I got to put a magazine of the 60gr. Corbon JHP through the P32 and good God!. If I miss with the bullet, the ball of flame will probably light an attacker on fire! Either way, either he would be hurting or pooping his pants.:mrgreen: Well the old Raven .25 is suprisingly accurate at 7yds, keeping all rounds on an 8.5x11 shoot-n-c style target. The P22 is still trucking along, delightfully putting rounds werever I want them to go, I even took some shots at a few steel plates set up in the back of the range. Kira's still a little mad that the Llama won't group as well as she wants it to. I shot an offhand 5rd group with it at 7 yds and managed 2". That made her a little upset, even though she is shooting just fine for defensive purposes. I think I might paint some white dots on the sights for her like the P22 has, she does better with that. All in all a relaxing, but all too short Sunday range trip.


----------

